# Seeing light at the end of coat blowing - I think!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo began blowing coat the latter part of November at about 9.5 months. It has been a challenge but not quite as bad as I feared based on others experiences and Leo's profuse coat! The last couple days we haven't had quite as many little knots, tangles or mats and not as much loose hair in the comb so I have begun to think that maybe we are on the downhill side of his first coat blowing. Leo's coat has softened which is hard to believe since it was so soft to begin with, the crimp when his coat is wet has loosened so that the wet hair has a very gentle wave, and the color of his coat has lightened a bit. Hopefully, I haven't jinxed things by saying that perhaps we have gotten through the coat blowing with Leo's coat intake but it feels like maybe that is the case!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Lookin' good there, little guy! :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he is too adorable!!


----------



## sophiethehavanese (Jan 24, 2014)

Very cute! I keep Sophie's hair short because it's just too much when it's long. It gets knotted and matted very easily and even though I have been brushing her since I got her at 3 months of age, she hasn't gotten used to it at all so it's difficult. I just make sure I bring her to the groomer before it starts getting long enough to get tangled.

Your pups hair looks great though! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How, he's just so gorgeous!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo thanks you all! I love his fluffy softness. It makes all the grooming worthwhile!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Leo is one of the cutest Havs around. You've done such a great job keeping him nice and fluffy. And I love the photo you just posted! :cheer2: -Jeanne-


----------



## Sasha's Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Leo is gorgeous! I just got a grooming table for Sasha. I've always handled and groomed her, but at 7 months she was getting tougher to handle. With the table, I've been able to come through several clumps (from her post-spay onesie). It was well worth the price on Amazon. Perhaps Sasha's in the "coat blowing stage" too? I just can't seem to keep up. I"m accustomed to grooming (I had a long-hair cat before.) I see now that I just can't miss a day with Sasah. Good luck!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you Sasha's mom! The grooming table should help. Slow calm brief grooming sessions with very small tasty treats (boiled chicken)! Give treats whenever she lets you groom anything without fussing. Use very gentle strokes with a comb like the CC Buttercomb #005. Really good tools do make a difference because they are more gentle on the dog's skin. Coat blowing is a challenge and minimum of twice daily combing is absolutely necessary!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Leo is so fluffy looking! Makes you want to just bury your face in all that softness.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Leo is so fluffy looking! Makes you want to just bury your face in all that softness.


And he lets you do it too!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

When Ginger got to where Leo looks in post #6, we gave in and had her trimmed somewhat. Just couldn't seem to keep up unless we groomed her several times/day. She demanded she only get combed and brushed once/day max!!!:hand:


----------

